# Kugellager fetten?



## fxschmxxstxrp (5. Februar 2017)

Hallo

Ich wollte mal bei meiner Baitcaster alle innen liegenden Kugellager fetten.
Als Öl habe ich da, Reelx ,Ardent,Abu

Welches würdet ihr nehmen ?


----------



## Hänger06 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kugellager fetten?*

Moin,

wenn würde ich das ReelX nutzen habe es als Öl und Fett. Um böse Überraschungen zu vermeiden würde ich bei einer Marke, Öl wie Fett, bleiben.

Gruß


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kugellager fetten?*

fett ..............wasserfest.......gelbe farbe.............


----------



## Wollebre (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kugellager fetten?*

je kleiner die Rolle um so geringer darf der Rollwiderstand aller beweglichen Teile sein!

Bei meiner Wartungen gehe ich wie folgt vor:
Die beiden Spulenlager werden für besten Freilauf nur geölt und offen (ohne Deckel) eingesetzt. Je nach Größe der Spule und gewünschten Freilauf mit ReelX oder SpeedX. 
Alle anderen Lager werden nur zu *max 2/3* mit weichem Fett gefüllt. Voll mit Fett gefüllte und geschlossene Lager haben beim Kurbeln einen zu starken Rollwiderstand weil die inneren Kugeln das Fett beim Kurbeln seitwärts drücken müssen. Dabei bildet sich eine Bugwelle wie bei einem Schiff bei Fahrt durchs Wasser. 
Das geht am einfachsten wenn die werksseitigen Lager mit Metalldeckel (ZZ Lager) gegen solche mit Kunststoffdeckel (2RS) ersetzt werden. Die Deckel lassen sich schnell z.B. mit der Spitze eines Cuttermessers abheben. Das werksseitige Fett mit Reiniger entfernen. Dann mit Fett füllen. Die Konsistenz des Fettes muss unbedingt dem Durchzugsvermögen der Rolle angepaßt werden! Fett mit dem z.B. eine 6000er Stationär geschmeidig kurbelt ist für eine BC zu fest!
Ich nehme dafür das ReelX Rollenfett Soft und mische je nach Rollengröße etwas vom ReelX Rollenfett Medium dazu. Das beste Mischungsverhältnis muss man für seine Rolle austesten. Danach die beiden Deckel wieder vorsichtig aufdrücken. Nicht so stark drücken damit der innere Käfig im Lager nicht berührt wird!
Zahnrad und Pinion können mit einem festeren Fett dünn geschmiert werden. Das Pinion ist beim Werfen ausgekuppelt und der Freilauf der Spule wird nicht behindert.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kugellager fetten?*

Welches Fett würdet ihr für das Getriebe der Baitcastrolle(Abu
) vorschlagen ?

Das Original Fett wird es bestimmt wieder mal nicht geben..
So wie ich mal gehört habe soll es Silikonbestandteile enthalten.
Ich glaube alle anderen Fette halten nicht lange.


----------



## Maxthecat (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kugellager fetten?*

Moin !
Nimm das Cal's Universal Bremsen und Rollenfett . Für die geschlossenen Lager eben das Reel X . Bei denen wo man die Kugeln sieht nimmt man das dünnere Fett zum schmieren .

Wie immer , die Lager gut auswaschen mit Waschbenzin und trocknen lassen , abwischen mit Tuch etc . bevor da neues Öl dran kommt . Ebenso beim Fetten der Getriebeteile ,altes Fett runter und denn erst das neue Fett dran .

Aber das weißt du ja bestimmt schon alles .
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## feuer110 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kugellager fetten?*

Wenn ich hier Oele und Fette lese  tauchen immer nur die für den Angler typischen Kleinpackungen auf die ich persönlich auch noch sehr teuer finde - klar guter Schmierstoff ist nicht billig  aber rechne dann gern den kg Preis aus .

Egal ob Karls drag - ok das geht ja noch weil man es ja nur auf die Bremsscheiben dünnstens verteilt - aber auch Hot sauce und Reel x sind einfach nicht mein fall.
ich verwende gerne OKS Fette  die haben ne sehr gute Stafflung an Sorten und Verpackungsgrößen  in Silikonfett sowie Teflonfett Bereich  und Deutschlandweit zu bekommen.
Wichtig auch das das Fett nicht Gummi oder Kunststoffe angreift und nicht verharzt.
Desweiteren gern Teflonspühoele der Fahradindustie .

bis denne  Ralf


----------



## feuer110 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kugellager fetten?*

Wenn ich hier Oele und Fette lese  tauchen immer nur die für den Angler typischen Kleinpackungen auf die ich persönlich auch noch sehr teuer finde - klar guter Schmierstoff ist nicht billig  aber rechne dann gern den kg Preis aus .

Egal ob Karls drag - ok das geht ja noch weil man es ja nur auf die Bremsscheiben dünnstens verteilt - aber auch Hot sauce und Reel x sind einfach nicht mein fall.
ich verwende gerne OKS Fette  die haben ne sehr gute Stafflung an Sorten und Verpackungsgrößen  in Silikonfett sowie Teflonfett Bereich  und Deutschlandweit zu bekommen.
Wichtig auch das das Fett nicht Gummi oder Kunststoffe angreift und nicht verharzt.
Desweiteren gern Teflonspühoele der Fahradindustie .

bis denne  Ralf


----------



## Wollebre (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kugellager fetten?*

@feuer110

 Das Bremsenfett heißt Cal`s


----------



## feuer110 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kugellager fetten?*

danke für die Info das war garaniert mein Fehler trotzdem rafiniert das da kein ausagekräftiges Datenblatt dabei ist , aber wer läst sich schon gern in die Karten sehn .


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kugellager fetten?*

Naja, glaube du brauchst dazu nicht nochmal ne neue Diskussion lostreten, das wurde nun wirklich schon bis zum Erbrechen diskutiert.


----------



## Wollebre (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kugellager fetten?*



feuer110 schrieb:


> danke für die Info das war garaniert mein Fehler trotzdem rafiniert das da kein ausagekräftiges Datenblatt dabei ist , aber wer läst sich schon gern in die Karten sehn .





 Anbei das Sicherheitsdatenblatt


----------

